# Help, please...



## teemaple (Dec 19, 2013)

I had a property and sold in 2012. (rpgt had paid)

this property was rented out up to the agreement ended in 2012 as well.

I found that there is an electricity expense not settled by ex-tenant, which i had paid to tnb already. 

This expense is uncollected from the tenant anymore. (tenant disappear)

because of this expense, i have a loss in 2012.

Can i claim this expense under rental income?

What is the tax implication?

Thank you very much...


----------

